# How do you deal with your sexual frustration?



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Made Man said:


> I meant at home, but fair enough.


Me too.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I deal with mine by masturbating a lot. Today, I must have masturbated over twenty times. I know what you mean when you say that it doesn't help. It's just all I can do, because I have no desire to have sex with anyone but my soulmate. 

Distraction can be good, if you can find some kind of activity that takes all of your focus, but more likely, you will just be really awful at it because you will be too aroused to pay attention to what you are doing.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Exercise. Definitely. Especially if you can do some kind of yoga or pilates classes. If they're too calming for you, body combat classes are awesome and a great way to get rid of pent up energy.  Failing that, maybe something like knitting or cross stitch? I find all of my attention is totally focused when I'm knitting or doing something constructive with my hands.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> What do you guys do? I'm thinking about getting into muay thai.
> 
> Masturbation isn't going to work; I do it every day, more than once a day. I've actually done reckless things in the past because of how bad it gets.
> 
> ...



I've been studying Muay Thai for a few years and it only spiked my sex drive. If you have an official coach instructing you, he'll suggest something similar to a Thai diet which is mostly fish and vegetables and peanut oils. This will also spike your sex drive a bit higher, granted that you had a "common" diet before hand. Truth is there's no "fix" to this, you just need some regular sexual activity. That's the only fix that exists for it.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 4, 2012)

Exercise. The stronger the frustration, the harder the exercise.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

To be frank, you just gotta release. Masturbate until your head pops off, and then some more.

I think that was the original purpose of saturdays...


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to stop it by stimulating different parts of my body and mind. Get a massage, write an erotic novel, stretch your muscles, or pick up a sport or hobby that takes away some of your free time. When I was younger I participated in basketball, baseball, soccer, track, and chess club. Now that I am no longer in high school I have picked up my writing and getting massages every once in a while. Believe it or not it stimulates me in a different way and I no longer have the urge for a while.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

I find that simply going out and being social helps somewhat. Even so, at 46 years old, I find myself masturbating way more than I feel comfortable talking about.

Exercise/dance/walk until exhaustion. Even then I'll wake up after a couple of hours sleep, horny as hell, tossing and turning. Warning: exercise gives you even more energy as you improve your body... v_v


----------



## IAmOrangeToday (Sep 30, 2011)

My sex drive is crazy sometimes. Thrice daily masturbation tends to sort it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Exercise/dance/walk until exhaustion. Even then I'll wake up after a couple of hours sleep, horny as hell, tossing and turning. Warning: exercise gives you even more energy as you improve your body... v_v


Which is why I don't understand why people are recommending exercise as a way to quell her sex drive. It will do the exact oppositte. You want a near zero sex drive? Gain a lot of body fat and become completely sedentary. That'll help out a lot.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

android654 said:


> Which is why I don't understand why people are recommending exercise as a way to quell her sex drive. It will do the exact oppositte. You want a near zero sex drive? Gain a lot of body fat and become completely sedentary. That'll help out a lot.


Not enough. Below vvv is me when fat and sedentary.



IAmOrangeToday said:


> My sex drive is crazy sometimes. Thrice daily masturbation tends to sort it.


Perhaps a low- to no-meat vegetarian diet can help, I'm not sure...and I'd rather have the muscle that I'm building up anyway.

I seem to remember a Scientific American documentary (narrated by Alan Alda) about a guy who was eating salads practically all the time, on a calorific-restriction diet (a longevity diet). As I remember the side-effects included early onset of osteoperosis and his sex-drive went to practically zilch.

I'd rather be horny myself.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

When I said "gain a lot of body fat" I meant reaching like 36%. That'll slow you down big time, and if you're still horny you'll be to out of shape to do anything about it.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

android654 said:


> When I said "gain a lot of body fat" I meant reaching like 36%. That'll slow you down big time, and if you're still horny you'll be to out of shape to do anything about it.


That's some of the unhealthiest advice I've read on the forums...and quite depressing. Gah!
Some of the people on here might actually find someone to share their sex lives. 
Sexual frustration could be a temporary thing for them whereas health problems caused by obesity can affect people for life.


----------



## dingo (May 23, 2012)

Pucca said:


> That's some of the unhealthiest advice I've read on the forums...and quite depressing. Gah!
> Some of the people on here might actually find someone to share their sex lives.
> Sexual frustration could be a temporary thing for them whereas health problems caused by obesity can affect people for life.


I was going to say, I don't know if all this terrible advice is serious or not. 

The OP already stated that masturbation doesn't do the trick, so I think there's much more to this than the physical aspect of sex. I really think it's worth stressing that sex isn't just physical, nor is the drive for it. It's also a normal part of the human body, soul, and mind. I don't think the solution is to *reduce* the sex drive, but to *satisfy* it in a way that is healthy and that respects the psychological aspect of it. Sex is about an intimate connection with another person. Physical touch is part of that, but it's not the only one.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

When I went off Buspar many years ago, I stg I just spent an entire two days intimate time with myself. I -had- to. It came back with a vengeance.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know. I just have sex. I don't like to let myself get sexually frustrated. I wouldn't be able to focus. 

There is still web-cam sex with your partner. But does that still make you a virgin? I don't know.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pucca said:


> That's some of the unhealthiest advice I've read on the forums...and quite depressing. Gah!
> Some of the people on here might actually find someone to share their sex lives.
> Sexual frustration could be a temporary thing for them whereas health problems caused by obesity can affect people for life.


It was a joke... Anyone thick enough to actually think I was serious and started eating sticks of butter has bigger problems than sexual frustration. I already gave serious advice.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

android654 said:


> It was a joke... Anyone thick enough to actually think I was serious and started eating sticks of butter has bigger problems than sexual frustration. I already gave serious advice.


Well, that's nice to know, seeing that you felt the need to say it not once, but _twice. _:dry:
Another poster seemed to take you seriously which I think is dangerous and irresponsible if not corrected. 
Back to your regularly scheduled thread folks...


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

dingo said:


> I was going to say, I don't know if all this terrible advice is serious or not.
> 
> The OP already stated that masturbation doesn't do the trick, so I think there's much more to this than the physical aspect of sex. I really think it's worth stressing that sex isn't just physical, nor is the drive for it. It's also a normal part of the human body, soul, and mind. I don't think the solution is to *reduce* the sex drive, but to *satisfy* it in a way that is healthy and that respects the psychological aspect of it. Sex is about an intimate connection with another person. Physical touch is part of that, but it's not the only one.


You've made me think here. I *could* make do with less sex if I had to. So long as I had that intimate connection with someone special. Even if only to hold hands with a bit...my primary love-language is Physical Touch.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I noticed a lot of people said exercise, but it has the opposite effect on me . I think everyone just needs an outlet for it, and masturbation is like the munchies you can never quench it entirely, but strangely having sex/a relationship kind of evens out my sex drive, in a way I don't think masturbating would.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I choose to be fustrated. LMAO 
I dont want random sex out of fear of bad karma.
I just masturbate or atleast think about getting that toy! LMAO


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm in the process of trying to figure a way around my sexual frustration...especially, around ovulation period...I get overly aroused...I resort to masturbation. if I can't get an orgasm after 20 minutes, I just quit and stay frustrated.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 26 and I've never been in a relationship or with anyone in anyway....

So I've had some frustration..or a ton. 

Anytime I'm having a really bad go, I exercise till all I want to do is lay down. That seems to help me a bit.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Like all frustrations, drinking normally works.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Right now I'm sort of sexually frustrated. At the monthly Rocky Horror night I participated in the underwear run, whereby I laid eyes upon an extremely voluptuous girl. We chatted for a bit, and given that she wears handcuffs and I have handcuffs on my belt, she said next time I could be her "cuff buddy"

Given that I didn't get her number and may possibly never speak to or see her again, my body is filled with a heat of sexual tension. How to relieve?

Duh, masturbate


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> Recently I've gotten off all of my medication... Even with the medication I was pretty damn horny, and now I feel like a monster. Most people on the medication I was on can't even become horny. I'm pissed off all the time, and I don't know what to do. I feel like destroying things. It's 2:00 am, and I can't stop moving around in my room. I'm a teenager, and I've never had sex before, which is pretty surprising to most of the people that know me. I would have done something when I was just a kid if I didn't have self-control, or in the last 3 years if I wasn't on my medication. My parents shoved some beliefs down my throat before, and I wished I never listened to them. I used to feel very guilty and scared and paranoid. Ever since I was really young, I've been interested in sex, and my therapist thought it was weird that I don't have that "magical" memory nearly everyone has of when they first learned about sex or whatever. It has always been there for me. I'm in a relationship right now, but sadly it's long distance.
> 
> What do you guys do? I'm thinking about getting into muay thai.
> 
> ...


*Stop masturbating.*

My frustration disappeared 3-6 months after I:

- Stopped masturbating.
- Stopped having sexual thoughts.

If you continue masturbating and having sexual thoughts, you will just keep your mind's habit going on forever.

My sex drive when I'm with my partner? *I could have sex 5 times per day.*
By myself? *Nothing.*


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

I was a sexually frustrated teenager... and currently a sexually frustrated adult. My SO and I have decided to remain abstinent until marriage, as well as try to restrain from masturbation. 
However, when I was a teenager, I used to masturbate frequently, and it would get me nowhere a lot of times. The only thing that would help was staying busy. Not staying home for a long period of time during the day. Hanging out with friends instead. Exercise is good for you anyway, and its affects on sex drives depend on the person. If you are ordinarily sedentary, some light exercise several times a week does wonders for your body and attitude. TBH, I think my sex drive increases the more self-conscious I am.
I picked up yoga/pilates when I was about 15 and it did wonders. It took my mind off of it. And I think that's the thing, is just keeping your mind away from it. It's extremely difficult, but it is the most effective, because your sex drive is not going away any time soon.
If masturbation/using a vibrator doesn't work, then the only thing you can do is find multiple outlets for your energy. My solution was just don't be alone or sedentary for too long.


----------



## Nyfiken (Jan 8, 2010)

I probably don't qualify as someone with extremely high sex drive, but there's those days. What I find helps is:

- Sex, with orgasm! If I don't orgasm, it doesn't work. A quickie wont do the trick either. Preferably hard, deep and for a while. 
- Masturbation with a dildo. Orgasm a few times at least. Fantasize lots. Really get into it. Actually, make it seem like sex. Works way better than just masturbating once.
- Don't get bored. Bored = horny. Get outside, meet people, keep busy. 

So my advice to you is: buy a dildo. Explore by yourself. Let it out.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe writing erotic romance would help? It could help you explore your desires in a cognitive/emotional way.

I haven't had sex in a year, and I shouldn't until I deal with all my baggage (or at least the heaviest part of it). I think masturbation helps, but it really is only sensual (with the emotional/physical side in the fantasy) compared to writing romance or erotica.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

android654 said:


> I've been studying Muay Thai for a few years and it only spiked my sex drive.





Yardiff Bey said:


> Exercise/dance/walk until exhaustion. Even then I'll wake up after a couple of hours sleep, horny as hell, tossing and turning. Warning: exercise gives you even more energy as you improve your body... v_v





claude said:


> I noticed a lot of people said exercise, but it has the opposite effect on me .


Yeah, I agree. IMO exercise will only make you more horny in the end.

I suggest to reduce meat, sugar, and chocolate in your diet. Eat more fruit and vegetables.
Also, don't stop doing masturbation until you get orgasm.
And don't watch porn.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

My sex drive has reached peaks of frenzy :tongue: but I try to just stop thinking about sex altogether. I go out or watch tv and keep busy _not _thinking about it. That seems to do the trick.

Edit: Sorry for opening up an old thread.  I couldn't resist.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't get sexually frustrated.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Masturbation station!


----------

